# Killer Photos of the Killers



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hehe







sorry.. no nude pics of humans, just piranhas.

I was just playing around with my fancy shmancy camera, and thought I would share.
tell me what you think!


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Heres another


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

And this is a full tank shot:
This is a 90Gal, and that is the Brazilian Flag.. fitting don't you think?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that looks good, nice big p's.
why is the water so cloudy?


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

P-Power said:


> [snapback]1072946[/snapback]​


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

sweet piranha bro :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome pictures, man








Those fish look flawless!!!

My favorite is the third picture: sweet angle


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking fish man,Love the pics


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

The water is cloudy because I had to move them all from a 135 to a 90 gal tank, and the sand/flourite stuff made it cloudy.

They really like the dim water, and so do I.

And with this new tank, I have kept it bare so far, and it seems to change their behaviour dramatically. They aren't territorial at all, so no fighting and biting. They also swim around constantly too.

As for the pic, I entered the Caribe pic for POTM. I might try the vertical one next month.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

great close up


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

they looks grown up how big r they?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Aww man, no nude pic? jks.
Nice p's btw. Great idea w/ the flag.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

enter the third one in for POTM its a great pic.

BTW i think your setup looks great


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

When you got some Big Sweet P's like that, I tihnk Bare-tanks are Sweet!
Just to watch the fish swim around


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice pics bro. Enter the 3rd in POTM.


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

future POTM winner


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome pics man !!!









And very nice piranhas


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics man


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

why did u move them from the 135 to the 90?
are you just downsizing?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cool looking pics mate
















What camera are you using?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Great pictures and nice reds. About how old are they? Just curious..I don't think you mentioned it.
~Taylor~


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

The reds are about a year old. The others, maybe 2 or 3, I dunno really

The caribe are all about 8".

I downsized because I plan on moving out soon, and a 135 is too big for most apartments.

These pics were all taken with a Nikon D70 (w lens kit) at iso 1600 on a tripod.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Great looking pics you got.... For sure you should enter a few in POTM. I like the 2nd from the top best...


----------



## Just1nK4ng (Oct 20, 2004)

nice


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

awesome pics....most definately future potm winners


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice...!


----------

